# Don't Panic



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Like all of u Suns fans now i am disappointed, too. But we don't have to panic yet. The West is tough as hell and in 2 weeks u can go from 1st place to 9th place and the other way around, too. 

But i have to admit that our defense stinks since the departure of Marion but i don't think that his departure is the only reason for our poor D. Besides Nash they are all capabale to play at least some D! But they aren't playing any D at all and that sucks. We have to stick together and play D and run run run, yes SHAQ has to run, too! And D'Antoni should play Skinner and DJ more. 
Nash, Hill and Bell need more rest and our bench needs some minutes to be consistent and above all we have 3 good defenders on our bench with Skinner, DJ and Diaw. Hill can play D, Bell can play D and Amare can play some D if he wants to. BTW Amare is the best player on this team since the trade. so no one has to question his desire. We are rebounding better but playing worse D, that makes almost no sense to me. 

I agree with some that Nash is playing poorly for his standards but i still think the reason for his poor play are the adjustments he has to make as our leader and PG and this adjustments will be finished soon! Don'T forget Nash is playing with real C for the first time in his career like all of our players, too. 
And i am not too concerned with the standings because the last 3 seasons we were either 1st or 2nd place and we still didn't win anything. So i give a **** to our rank as long as we stick together and play great during the PO 

As long as we play well in the PO everything is possible because with SHAQ we are made for PO and not for the reg. season. With Marion we were build for the reg. season and not for the PO because the game slows done during the PO and Marion simply sucks (sucked) during the PO. I don't care what u Marion lovers say because that was a fact! 

And if we finish at a top 6 place i like our chances a lot. Just wait and see we are still in the reg. season and u cannot win a damn during the reg season other than some MVP awards and that stuff but the main thing we ALL want is the TROPHY! So calm down Suns fans and wait. We won't fall out of the PO picture only because we lost 4 out of 6 we are too talented to be out of the PO. 

Real SUNS fans have to believe in our team and i do believe that we will be good maybe not in 1-2 weeks but at the latest during the PO. 

GO SUNS!!!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I don't really care who you are, as long as you don't execute on offense you won't have any consistency or energy on defence. Its that simple. Marion has nothing to do with our troubles right now, its a matter of coaching-- Shaq has yet to be found a neatly chiseled niche roll which is all he can be depended on for.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

If this team can cut down on its recent run of massive turnovers, then we'll see a totally different team on both ends of the floor. The turnovers are what are disrupting the offensive/defensive rhythm and tempo they usually have.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm not panicking.....yet.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Idk why Dantoni doesnt play Skinner anymore, give Shaq some rest at times and play Skinner for some minutes, he did alright in the season(especially alongside amare), and the reason Im saying this is because if our bigs get into foul trouble in a PO game I want to see Skinner playing with confidence not a guy that is playing for the first time in 3 months...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

There are 5 steps to the grieving process. I'm now on step 5. Acceptance


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

Well im almost about to panic. I believe this team is in real trouble. I don't think its really shaq's fault. I think its the coach running people into the ground like Nash. We have no heart, none at all. These next games are very important...if we can drop Utah tomorrow which will be extremely tough and SA maybe we can gain some confidence back and start a winning streak. Our defense is horrible though, Amare cannot play D at all.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This isnt relaly related to the thread, but can I ask why your turnovers have been so high lately? Is it just poor guard play? Someone in particular?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

All Net said:


> Idk why Dantoni doesnt play Skinner anymore, give Shaq some rest at times and play Skinner for some minutes, he did alright in the season(especially alongside amare), and the reason Im saying this is because if our bigs get into foul trouble in a PO game I want to see Skinner playing with confidence not a guy that is playing for the first time in 3 months...


I agree. D'Antoni's 8-man rotation is incredibly infuriating. What's wrong with playing 9 or 10 guys?

As for the turnovers, like the poor defense, I think it's related to this adjustment period with Marion gone and Shaq joining us. With Marion, our defense (and offense) worked a certain way because of his hustle and athleticism. Shaq is not Marion so everyone needs to adjust and adapt.

I think it's true what Shaq explained in an interview. Right now, they need to think all the time about what they're doing as opposed to everything being automatic. He even mentions about developing muscle memory.

Our type game is free flowing and relies a lot on on-court chemistry and familiarity with one another. We don't have that yet. If everyone is thinking too much about what they need to be doing then that's certainly going to lead to a lot of mistakes and turnovers.

On the offensive end, Nash has never had trouble incorporating new people into the system. But he's always had at least the off-season to prepare, right? Now he has to do it on the fly with a type of player he's never had before. That's quite a bit ask for even from him.

We need to give it all some time but unfortunately we don't have much. We don't need to panic yet though. When we start fighting for the eighth spot, then it's time to panic.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

AZsportsDude said:


> Amare cannot play D at all.


Funny thing about Defense...it's just effort. Amare doesn't put in the effort on the defensive end.

The Suns were arguably the most entertaining team in the NBA, not anymore. 

When my Nuggets would play them I was always pretty nervous about the game because I knew after two possessions the score would typically be 6-4 Suns. The 3-ball dominated! Now the Suns are more of a jump shooting team with the Big Diesel in the middle. 

I wasn't nervous at all about the game the other night when the Nuggets wound up winning. I knew even if the Suns were hot (which they were in the 1st quarter) that Denver could stay in the game because the 3-ball is not as dominant in Phoenix anymore (James Jones - Marion -- gonzo).

Reality is that Phoenix could wind up missing the playoffs all together after being in 1st place in the West! I don't expect that to happen, but it very well could.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

This Suns team will be lucky to make the playoffs (we'll need help from other teams) and by the looks of it they'll have to give head to Satan to make it through one playoff round.

I think its clear they can beat any team in the league but they can't win over themselves. Problem is they are always fighting themselves, the whole year they have, which is why Shaq was brought in. This team is shattered mentally. They got nothing.


----------

